# Plastics gripe



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just had a expensive plastic shrimp destroyed by other plastic tails that I placed in the same tray.It looks like it took an acid bath. OK..I am done


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TPE lures come with specific instructions to not store them in contact or even in the same container as plastisol lures.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

what is expensive?


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Many of the brands say not to store w other brands or other packaging.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> TPE lures come with specific instructions to not store them in contact or even in the same container as plastisol lures.


Swahili to me!

justa bunch of micro aggression's wrong place for empathy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> Swahili to me!
> 
> justa bunch of micro aggression's wrong place for empathy


I’ve had it happen to me too, I just quit using TPE lures and stick with plastics that play well together. A DOA shrimp is tough to beat if you just have to have a shrimp lure but if you haven’t had a chance to try Down South Lures plastics you should give them a shot. The bone diamond color 3 1/2” tail is an excellent shrimp imitation. I use these plastics most of the time unless I’m tossing topwaters or Fatboys.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Found this out the hard way as well Monster 3x shrimp don't mix well with Saltwater Assassins.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think mine was a vudu segmented shrimp....just something different.
I will be checking out down south lures.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

DOA x2!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

like the "tough guy"


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I know the pain of this situation all too well. I guess the ideal solution for me would be to keep all the plastics in the bags they come in. Anybody got a good solution for that? The bags are hard to keep organized.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jimsmicro said:


> I know the pain of this situation all too well. I guess the ideal solution for me would be to keep all the plastics in the bags they come in. Anybody got a good solution for that? The bags are hard to keep organized.


I keep plastics grouped into gallon ziplock bags. Easy to see, air tight and neat.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I was thinking about some sort of binder or something I can flip through quickly.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

jimsmicro said:


> I was thinking about some sort of binder or something I can flip through quickly.


https://zmanfishing.com/store/categories/elaztech/bait_binders


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I just got one of these at BPS yesterday.

http://www.planomolding.com/plastic-worm-stowaway-3700


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

slayer?



wait till a puffer fish catches up with them.......


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

anytide said:


> slayer?


Admins using a SUP paddle to stir the proverbial pot...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

They make binder style wallets for the bass guys.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

I love the silicon type shrimp, monster x in my tackle all the time. So I bought these little silicon containers. They are expandable and collapse to an inch. They work, the shrimp and the container.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

millerrep said:


> I love the silicon type shrimp, monster x in my tackle all the time. So I bought these little silicon containers. They are expandable and collapse to an inch. They work, the shrimp and the container.
> View attachment 20213
> View attachment 20212


MillerRep: do they leak/will they keep GULP! Juice from leaking? Where did you find these and how much do they cost?


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> MillerRep: do they leak/will they keep GULP! Juice from leaking? Where did you find these and how much do they cost?


Different sizes , different cost. I think these were 3 - 4 bucks a piece, amazon has them. They should not leak, made for food storage. Ill tests them and let you know.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> MillerRep: do they leak/will they keep GULP! Juice from leaking? Where did you find these and how much do they cost?


Tested them, no leaks, but the are soft and designed to collapse. There is a burp valve, so if you compress them when full of liquid, it would expel through the burp valve. So would not work for gulp juice.


----------

